# Saltwater fish for a 29 gallon



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

This was an already existing discussion that I split so I didn't hijack the other thread too much. 

I'm still trying to decide on what type of fish I want in my 29 gallon.
I already have some shrimp, crabs and snails, but I'd like to add a couple of small colorful reef/invert safe fish too.

We're going to Doctor's Foster and Smith's coral and frag swap in late June, so I'm hoping to come home with some cool corals to stock it with then.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

JanS said:


> I'm still trying to decide on what type of fish I want in my 29 gallon.
> I already have some shrimp, crabs and snails, but I'd like to add a couple of small colorful reef/invert safe fish too.


If you want a very cool fish look in to these.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1116

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Neon Pseudochromis - Tank-Bred

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1117

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1115

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=178

I have owned all those at one point and they have to be one of my most favorite reef fish. There hardy like to cruze around the rock picking little things off. They have all sorts of little fishy additude. Now that they are being tank bred that should make them just that simpler to keep. There not the cheapest of fish but the tank bred ones are less then the wild cought.

Clowns are nice but they might mess with your corals a bit. I would go with the tank bred clowns I had a whole school at one point it was pretty cool. Don't get any of the large clowns for that size tank cause they can get nasty.

Flame Hawks are really a fun fish might think about those.

Don't go the Damsel or Chromis rout. Damsels get mean and chromis are ment to be a schooling fish and look sad alone.

Cardinals are a nice mellow odd looking little fish.

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Kaudern's Cardinalfish

Firefish are nice to.

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Firefish

Some of the smaller gobys are a nice to have also. If you have sand a pistol shrimp and goby combo are pretty neat to watch if you have the sand.

I would hold off on a tang unless you really want one and just stick to a couple of small cool fish.

After looking over the whole Liveaquaria site and the collecters corner and divers den I find it wild how much of that stuff I have owned and is now being sold in the $100's of dollars.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for that info StaffyBull!

One of the first ones on my list was the tank raised Fridmani pseudochromis, so that's good to know it should do okay.

I see it will prey on small mantis shrimp, so does that mean it would eat my Peppermint shrimp too?

I do just want a couple of small fish, so the ones you listed are perfect.
I already have a Percula in another tank, so I'd like to go another route from the clowns anyway.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

JanS said:


> Thanks for that info StaffyBull!
> 
> One of the first ones on my list was the tank raised Fridmani pseudochromis, so that's good to know it should do okay.
> 
> ...


Glad to know you been looking into the Pseudos. I would almost start a tank again just to have one.

Your peppermint shrimp should be fine. The Pseudo would have to be really hungry or really pissed to go after a large shrimp even then chances are slim. Pseudos go for small worms and real small shrimp they pick off the rock. I would look to add some of the other mellower fish first then add the Pseudo.

If you have any other questions about anything let me know.


----------

